# Is GTA V worth buying?



## TheGoodGrower (Sep 23, 2013)

Are you guys enjoying the game? How is pvp on it?


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 23, 2013)

No but its worth filling up a prepaid renting it from a red box and never returning.jk


----------



## Adrosmokin (Sep 23, 2013)

I think it was worth buying....but the PVP or Online part doesn't start until the 30th.


----------



## Xrangex (Sep 23, 2013)

More than worth it man, haven't tried the online play but the story mode itself is worth the $60


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 23, 2013)

Xrangex said:


> More than worth it man, haven't tried the online play but the story mode itself is worth the $60


Yes indeed.


----------



## TheGoodGrower (Sep 23, 2013)

Thanks guys. I'll check it out.


----------



## Big Trees (Sep 23, 2013)

Theres at least 30 hours of story play and online is gonna constantly have new missions


----------



## thetester (Sep 24, 2013)

I've been tempted to get it. It is on PSN now for download but I can't decide if I want that, Borderlands 2 or Diablo III.


----------



## Balzac89 (Sep 24, 2013)

I think I need help. I might be addicted. I got it three days ago and I think I've put in 12 hour already.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 24, 2013)

Anyone else own the "smoke on the water" dispensary near the beach? lol


----------



## pghdave420 (Sep 25, 2013)

Great game.the missions are awesome.i love the missions when you meet the legalize weed guy and he makes you smoke a joint and you get high as hell.like trevors where the peewee hermans clown music starts and you gotta mow down clowns


----------



## smokejoint (Sep 26, 2013)

It has surpassed my expectations which were insanely high to start with. The best parts are how you can choose to do missions differently, meaning you can play the game again. And the characters are genuinely entertaining. Trevor is the best video game character ever imo. A perfect blend of psycho, charm and humour.

Trevor eating a bowl of brown shit he gets out of the fridge -

Trevor "want some?"

Michael " what the hell is that?!"

Trevor " It looks like an eyelid, it's probably not even human"


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 26, 2013)

I have enjoyed the game quite a bit.. Only problem I have is that I spent 64,000 on car mods and my car has vanished from my garage.  There is apparently some sort of glitch that is making peoples cars disappear.


----------



## pghdave420 (Sep 26, 2013)

I bought the bigger garages my cars never dissapear


----------



## Xrangex (Sep 26, 2013)

thetester said:


> I've been tempted to get it. It is on PSN now for download but I can't decide if I want that, Borderlands 2 or Diablo III.


Id go with gta, borderlands is pretty fun also. Diablo 3 was just massive hype followed my massive disappointment


----------



## KushXOJ (Sep 26, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> Anyone else own the "smoke on the water" dispensary near the beach? lol


Wish I could fire the pick up guy smh ..im always the one running around to pick up the pack lol thats not what I signed up for


Anybody else beat the game already or am I the only one ?


----------



## pghdave420 (Sep 27, 2013)

I finished last night.now to start spending all that money .cant wait for online


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 27, 2013)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I have enjoyed the game quite a bit.. Only problem I have is that I spent 64,000 on car mods and my car has vanished from my garage.  There is apparently some sort of glitch that is making peoples cars disappear.


You check the vehicle impound lot yet? That's where all mine ended up.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 27, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> You check the vehicle impound lot yet? That's where all mine ended up.


Yea, I've found a couple of my cars there but the first one I made is gone. Gonna have to make a duplicate. 
And just for fun; here are some pictures I have taken in the game.


----------



## ElfoodStampo (Sep 27, 2013)

thetester said:


> I've been tempted to get it. It is on PSN now for download but I can't decide if I want that, Borderlands 2 or Diablo III.


these are all awesome games, GTA5 is pretty freaking sweet though.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Sep 27, 2013)

In a word:

Yes.


----------



## ShazMo09 (Oct 8, 2013)

I sold my 360 about 6 months ago....  Honestly considering buying another one just for this game. They got a deal for $299AU for a 360 + GTA V


----------



## srh88 (Oct 8, 2013)

ShazMo09 said:


> I sold my 360 about 6 months ago....  Honestly considering buying another one just for this game. They got a deal for $299AU for a 360 + GTA V


when i got my ps3 i got it from a pawn shop for 80 bucks.. 2 remotes, hdmi, 2 games. and xbox's were cheaper.. might wanna look into that route, considering for 400 bucks you can have a ps4 in november


----------

